# hydraulic cylinder repair



## aljolyn (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm trying to replace the seals on a cylinder off my backhoe attachment. The cap, on the shaft end is a pin type spanner nut that I can't get off. I've soaked it, tried heat and it won't budge. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum aljolyn! 

Have you verified that there is no set screw holding the spanner nut in place? Sometimes they just plain get stuck bad. You may have to take the cylinder to a hydraulic shop or tractor dealer and ask them to break it loose for you. Be sure to apply thread anti-seize when you reassemble it.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

First let me say welcome to the TRACTOR FORUM aljoyn. 

Now if you could possibly get a picture of the cap so we can get a better idea of how to help you. How old of a unit are you working on? Is it rusty or just sand and dirt?


----------



## aljolyn (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome ernie. Finally got it off, just needed more heat.


----------

